# 55 gallon drums?



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a 55 gallon drum of masonry primer? Trying to save a few dollars. Job starting next Mon and I estimated about 45 gallons


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

propaintersatlanta said:


> Anyone know where I can get a 55 gallon drum of masonry primer? Trying to save a few dollars. Job starting next Mon and I estimated about 45 gallons


what are you painting?...


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to use 55's when I sprayed oil refinery tanks, I used a king pump to mix it, not worth it unless you have the equipment to manage it and are spraying thousands of gallons.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exactly, besides there's only 53 gallons in most 55gal drums.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Most people believe that it is alot cheaper to purchase in 55 gallon drums. Usually all you save is a couple bucks a gallon and that isnt worth the extra headace of working out of them.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> what are you painting?...


A Private Elementary School


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Duron/SW. I have seen a PC doing townhouses out of them. He had a box truck with a hydra mounted inside.  

His crews would do six a day. Talk about blow and go...


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob said:


> I used to use 55's when I sprayed oil refinery tanks, I used a king pump to mix it, not worth it unless you have the equipment to manage it and are spraying thousands of gallons.


This is my third fairly large masonry prime & paint job this season. I need something more efficient like make my graco 7900 rig stationary on a flat bed or box truck will the 55 gallon kit. Two 150'-200 ' lines coming off the back. Instead of baby sitting two sprayer. Set it and forget it. Thats 10 buckets primer and 10 buckets finish.20+ buckets.The guy who baby sits the sprayers can go backroll or something. Lol

I could also use this in residential. 200' in two direction should be enough to cover most residentials. We always use two sprayers on exteriors anyway.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

propaintersatlanta said:


> This is my third large masonry prime & paint job this season. I need something more efficient like make my graco 7900 rig stationary on a flat bed or box truck will the 55 gallon kit. Two 150'-200 ' lines coming off the back. Instead of baby sitting two sprayer. Set it and forget it. Thats 10 buckets primer and 10 buckets finish.The guy who baby sits the sprayers can go backroll or something. Lol
> 
> I could also use this in residential. 200' in two direction should be enough to cover most residentials. We always use two sprayers on exteriors anyway.


RCP Has a picture of their summer set up, a speeflo on a truck with a plastic 55 gallon drum. I tried to find it but her post count is to large so she will have to post it. 

Why not go that route?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This one? This works out well, he uses it a lot. When he was doing production many years ago, he had a toyota pickup bed trailer with a ladder/hose rack, he had it all set up to just park it in the middle of the street and go house to house!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That was the one. I can usually find stuff pretty smoothly but the higher the post count the more difficult to remember the content the picture was posted in.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That was the one. I can usually find stuff pretty smoothly but the higher the post count the more difficult to remember the content the picture was posted in.


And we all know how user friendly the search function is here!
Thanks for looking though!


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> RCP Has a picture of their summer set up, a speeflo on a truck with a plastic 55 gallon drum. I tried to find it but her post count is to large so she will have to post it.
> 
> Why not go that route?


It would be sweet to have a hotwater pressure washer with same setup


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this a freaking joke? 45 gal ONLY, this is a big job?!? I piss that on a daily basis. 2 sprayers for 45 gal's, come on man. I've had jobs that were 1000's of gal's never did I order 55 gal. Isn't it called a tote? I've had the offer, the supplier brings it out equipped with the rig, you just hook up 6 lines and blow, when your finished disconnect and they clean it up. Never took'em up on it. I don't think it even comes in drums anymore, last I saw they were in big cardboard box looking with a quick connect to your rig. 

Any way 45 gal, just buy a GD 30 gal trash can and load it up.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is this a freaking joke? 45 gal ONLY, this is a big job?!? I piss that on a daily basis. 2 sprayers for 45 gal's, come on man. I've had jobs that were 1000's of gal's never did I order 55 gal. Isn't it called a tote? I've had the offer, the supplier brings it out equipped with the rig, you just hook up 6 lines and blow, when your finished disconnect and they clean it up. Never took'em up on it. I don't think it even comes in drums anymore, last I saw they were in big
> 
> Any way 45 gal, just buy a GD 30 gal trash can and load it up.


I use two sprayers on 20 gallon exterior. Finish exteriors in one day and get paid. It works for me. Slow ya roll and calm down a little. We all have different ways of how we do things. If your a one man band thats good for you. 

And I wasn't saying big job like huge. Just bigger than Avg. 

So what's this tote business bc those of us who don't know everything about everything are curious.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

SW Loxon primer a24w8300 comes in drums and totes. Most stores would have to order them in, but that should only take a day or two.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

SWGuy said:


> SW Loxon primer a24w8300 comes in drums and totes. Most stores would have to order them in, but that should only take a day or two.


Ok thanks I'll check into that bc the specs call for loxon


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Loxon sucks.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

b2dap1 said:


> Loxon sucks.


I've never had a problem with it but what do you use.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

First off, I do love SW. I just don't go to paint companies anymore for coating masonary. Whenever I do EIFS, CMU, Stucco, etc. I use either BASF Thoro or Dow Corning All Guard. I had a bid in for a building over the winter where at best SW was just not really willing to stand behind any real warranty for the job. BASF, Dow and the retailer were all more than willing. These products to me are just far superior in my book and more specialized.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

He was referring to Loxon primer. The primer is a good product. SW has many topcoats that are a lot better than the basic loxon topcoat product. Loxon XP, Conflex, etc. 

Do you think that the Loxon primer sucks? Why?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

b2dap1 said:


> First off, I do love SW. I just don't go to paint companies anymore for coating masonary. Whenever I do EIFS, CMU, Stucco, etc. I use either BASF Thoro or Dow Corning All Guard. I had a bid in for a building over the winter where at best SW was just not really willing to stand behind any real warranty for the job. BASF, Dow and the retailer were all more than willing. These products to me are just far superior in my book and more specialized.


 Dow Corning All Guard!?! I'd go loxon any day over that silicone mess.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

propaintersatlanta said:


> I use two sprayers on 20 gallon exterior. Finish exteriors in one day and get paid. It works for me. Slow ya roll and calm down a little. We all have different ways of how we do things. If your a one man band thats good for you.
> 
> And I wasn't saying big job like huge. Just bigger than Avg.
> 
> So what's this tote business bc those of us who don't know everything about everything are curious.


Ok, ill calm down, 20 gal, 2 spray rigs, really! Why, those that know it all are curious?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

back when i did nc I almost always used two lines off one machine to do exteriors, we caulked primed and finished 95% of the exterior in one day, you really need a good ground man to make this work, we used to make races out of it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> back when i did nc I almost always used two lines off one machine to do exteriors, we caulked primed and finished 95% of the exterior in one day, you really need a good ground man to make this work, we used to make races out of it.


I know what you mean. There no need for two rigs to spray 20 gallons. The fastest most efficient setup I've seen was one Guy spraying..while the ground Guy was backrolling, moving ladders, and boxing paint. The spray Guy would go up and down ladders, even step from one ladder to the next while at the top. He never moved a ladder once, that's the ground guys job. 

Even with one .5Gpm pump...you could spray 20 gallons in 40 minutes in theory...so having another pump going doesn't make sense. If it works having two pumps thats great, I think that the other spray crew would do better prepping the next job.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ok, ill calm down, 20 gal, 2 sprayer rigs really! Why, those that know it all are curious?


Yeah I usually have 2 guys prep and the next day 5 guys paint. 2 spray and the rest trim. Mostly on two story repaints. 9 out 10 are done in one day. 

But back to the topic
In my opinion if your spraying 1000's of gallons even 100's it's worth looking into the drums. Thats alot of 5gallon primer buckets on the job.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I know what you mean. There no need for two rigs to spray 20 gallons.


Well it works our body and soffits are done by about 1oclock.8 hours and everything is clean and were pulling out. So it speeds things up a bit. The most ideal to me is a stationary 5900 or 7900 with two 150' -200'lines. 

You can handicap your self with one spray guy. If he doesn't show, somebody not as good as he would spray. Or even worse you may have to do it yourself. 

Me myself I don't go higher than 4 feet


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Dow Corning All Guard!?! I'd go loxon any day over that silicone mess.


I go with All Guard only when I do all the caulking with their silicone caulk. BASF if going over polyurethane caulk. All Guard is a GREAT product that stands the test of time. Warranties sell big jobs! I will glady offer a warranty with either system.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

b2dap1 said:


> I go with All Guard only when I do all the caulking with their silicone caulk. BASF if going over polyurethane caulk. All Guard is a GREAT product that stands the test of time. Warranties sell big jobs! I will glady offer a warranty with either system.


Well, I'd have to say it is on of the most unique products I have ever applied. Most PC's, even some of the big boy's have never heard of silicone coatings. What I don't like about it is one, the dirt pick up which is horrid and 2nd, the maintenance. Once you apply it, it can only be re-coated with a silicone product unless blasted off, because no paint manufacture will guarantee any of their coating over it, which is why they will recommend you to blast it off. So it guarantees dow as the repainting of the structure/surface, or a very costly removal process. Not to mention the maintenance employees playing with that product or applying other products over it. However if it we're speced I would not hesitate to apply it, but I would not sell it.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Well, I'd have to say it is on of the most unique products I have ever applied. Most PC's, even some of the big boy's have never heard of silicone coatings. What I don't like about it is one, the dirt pick up which is horrid and 2nd, the maintenance. Once you apply it, it can only be re-coated with a silicone product unless blasted off, because no paint manufacture will guarantee any of their coating over it, which is why they will recommend you to blast it off. So it guarantees dow as the repainting of the structure/surface, or a very costly removal process. Not to mention the maintenance employees playing with that product or applying other products over it. However if it we're speced I would not hesitate to apply it, but I would not sell it.


I am just a PC but have gotten my hands on re-caulking expansion joints as well. So these days I am making sure I have all my waterproofer's covered. I hear you on the re-coat. I haven't been around long enough to go through that process. I really like the BASF Thoro line as well and that should be a much easier recoat. The Thoro smooth is no different that a paint to but with 2 coats its a great coating. Would never attmept to blast either off


----------

